# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Printoid: the OctoPrint App for Android

## Clare S

3D printer controller OctoPrint already has plenty of fans. The free, open source software, which offers a web interface so that users can control and monitor their printers from anywhere at any time right from within their browsers, has earned its popularity with its versatility and extendability, and now one particularly enterprising fan has developed an app to make it even more accessible. Anthony Stephan is an Android software engineer based in France, and he's also an unapologetic OctoPrint fan. It only made sense, therefore, to combine his work with his passion, and develop an Android app for OctoPrint. Printoid offers direct access to the OctoPrint server via a smart, user-friendly interface that includes all of the tools for controlling any RepRap 3D printer. Read more at 3DPrint.com: https://3dprint.com/157322/octoprint...id-mobile-app/

----------

